# Duck Jam 2009



## txbbqman (Apr 27, 2009)

Alright we are done with Duck Jam. We had a great time, ate lots of food and drank some beer. We may have drank a lil too much and thus forth the pics are a little sporadic. 

The beer also had an adverse affect on our meat, we did not place in Ribs or Duck, and we were 8th in Chicken and 6th in Brisket, not too bad but would have liked to get in the money.

This is my little girl helping me make Jeffs rub Thursday before we left




This is the rig we were cooking on



First round of ABT's Coming off the pit



Some of the crew playing dominoes



The pit loaded up



Briskets and Duck



Ribs , Chicken and rib Ends



My Little brother..It was his first all nighter....he didn't make it...


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 27, 2009)

My Wife tending the pit



Little brother tending the pit



The crowd at the concert



And the rig across from me, I just liked his set up


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 27, 2009)

WOW that looks like alot of fun, was it a fund raiser?, eats looked good also. Was that a fridge or a cooler for the beer in the second pic, all camo'd up


----------



## grothe (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats on placing....looks like a great time!!


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 27, 2009)

It is a fridge out of my man cave. It was my brothers idea and it didn't work worth a dang, too many people in and out of it dang thing would not stay cold......oh well  lesson learned.

Duck Jam is put on by the Texas A&M chapter of Ducks Unlimited ( a conservation group ) and all proceeds go back into Ducks Unlimited and various charities. The first 3 years they did this they brought in around 70,000 dollars. This is the first year they incorporated a cook off and a festival they expect this year to do more than the first 3 years combined


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 27, 2009)

I wish IOWA DU would do something like that, Best way i ever seen to make money--Food,Beer, and tunes, even if ya didn't like music,it would still be fun


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like a good time for all.  congrats on placing


----------

